# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  А.Хохлов. 25 лет первому полету А-40

## Д.Срибный

А.Хохлов. 25 лет первому полету А-40.
Фотографии Е.Пашинин (кроме US-1).



Автор анализирует возможности А-40 в поисково-спасательных операциях на море.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вопрос автору: Анатолий, а Вы не сравнивали возможности А-40 и Бе-200 при проведении спасательных операций?

----------


## h_anatoliy

Если исходить из тех же рассуждений и допущений, как в тексте, то по Бе-200 получается следующая картина. 
На нем, как и на А-40, нет средств обеспечения посадки на необорудованную акваторию  в ночное время, по крайней мере, в РЛЭ об этом нет упоминаний.

Бе-200 обладая мореходностью в 3 балла (h в 3% = 1,2м ), сможет выполнить посадку на взволнованную поверхность моря, по районам упомянутым в тексте, в океане приблизительно в  каждом четвертом случае, в морях приблизительно в  каждом третьем случае. Здесь следует сказать, что А-40 – самолет-амфибия океанской зоны, а Бе-200 – скорее морской зоны, т.к. дальность полета меньше, а там и волна меньше, чем в океане.

По поводу наличия на Бе-200 технических средств определения параметров волнения с воздуха,  картина непонятная, специалисты из Таганрога пишут, что они есть, в РЛЭ об этом ничего нет. Будем считать, что правы Бериевцы.

Методика посадки на взволнованную поверхность моря на Бе-200 такая же как и на А-40, ограничение по ветровой волне h в 3% = 1,2м, по зыби h в 3% = 0,6м, про смешанное волнение в РЛЭ не пишут. 

Если объединить все вышесказанное, получится, что в районах, доступных Бе-200 он может спасти человек 12-15 из 100, с учетом допущений описанных в материале. Или по другому: вероятность успешного выполнения поисково-спасательной операции СА Бе-200 составляет 0,12-0,15.

Для тех, кто заинтересуется этим вопросом, рекомендую посмотреть статьи Л.Г. Фортинова и В.К. Анастасова, опубликованные в материалах научных конференций по гидроавиации, проходящих на «Гидроавиасалонах».

----------


## Д.Срибный

По просьбе автора:

В материале упоминается японская амфибия US-2, о ней можно посмотреть на страничке:  http://www.shinmaywa.co.jp/english/g...capability.htm .

И еще небольшой ролик с US-2. Посадочная скорость в районе 90 км/ч (при  весе в 35-40 т), УПС на закрылках и рулях,  корневая секция закрылков отклоняется на 80 градусов, плюс обдув крыла струей от двигателей. Как пишут создатели Су пос равен 7. В конце ролика видно, как на посадке отклоненная вниз струя воздуха бьет по воде.

----------

